# Hello from Car Colour Services



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We are new to detailing world and would like to say Hello.

We are Car Colour Services, a paint shop in Romford, Essex been providing technical assistance for over 20 years.

Here to help anyone with Body or Paint related questions, just launched our new site and hope we can be of assistance. 

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome along bill


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

welcome along to Carcolour services


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Welcome  what exactly do ye do? A body shop I'm presuming?


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello thank you for the welcomes.

We are a Refinish Paints distributor, supplying bodyshops with paint and materials but also help many a people in our shop with their own needs (colour coding, paint scratches to full restorations) 

So any questions on techniques, product info, paint defects, colour matching, anything we can do to help please ask. We have a new website that has lots of information about us as well.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome home!


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Just what I need lol

i'm not sure if you van help me but could you she's some light on how to get the same effect as the car below?

See the way it's dark in the shade but yet bright in the sun. Any idea how that's done? 
Is it in the base coat? Or just the colour its self?

http://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&s...w=320&bih=416&sei=tfk1UcXyK5O3hAew0IH4AQ#i=70

sorry I can't put up pictures :-(


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome chaps.
PM en route. Just thinking about this this morning :thumb:


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Jdm boy said:


> Just what I need lol
> 
> i'm not sure if you van help me but could you she's some light on how to get the same effect as the car below?
> 
> ...


I can't open the link very well, it looks like Oak Green?

Oak green is a metallic so yes with metallics you won't see the full effect until the sun light hits it. With metallics the colour is the basecoat, with a lacquer to be applied over the top for gloss and protection.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome along Bill, just having a browse now on your link :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome along.

Used to use you regularly when I had my Clio :thumb:


----------



## Rob.c (Feb 22, 2011)

Ive used these guys when i lived in romford, uber helpfull and fairly priced. 

Welcome chaps


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

warm welcome -always good to have these technical options on board


----------

